# front crank seal question



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

my front crank seal has had a pretty bad leak for some time now and i think its about time to replace it. what i needed to know is will i have to take the front cover and timing chain off or will i be able to take the crank pulley off and replace it from there? i was thinking that i should be able to take it on and put the new one on with just the pulley off, but i've heard different.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

nevermind, i figured it out.


----------



## 240wrx (Nov 21, 2006)

Is that the same as the rear main seal? When i first bought my car the garage I had look it over said it needed a rear main seal. I can't find anything on it in the service manual I bought so I was thinking it may go by another name. Is this an easy fix/ time consuming?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the front crank seal was pretty easy to replace, just make sure you have EVERYTHING to do the job. as long as you have a crank pulley puller, seal puller, and basic tools, it should be a simple job.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To replace the rear main seal is much more difficult. The tranny, clutch assembly, and the flywheel need to be removed from the car.


----------

